# OT: PRR K4 Pacific, very large scale



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I never thought that I'd see a K4 running: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNOAZBMhTH8&feature=related 

cheers


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool to see any steam engine resurrected to operation, a K4 is outstanding.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a definite WOW! Thanks for posting it.

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNOAZBMhTH8&feature=related


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

That needs to be sent to Mark at the Railway Channel. Beautiful. Anyone know the current status of 1361? 
Noel


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 

There are at least two more Pensey/K4 videos by the same author of your vid. 

JimC.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The state of 1361 is/was a mess..Scranton/Steamtown started to rebuild it but was mismanaged and they spent lots of $$$ but nothing really got done...then somebody inspected the crown sheet?? or something and came up with a million dollar figure to finish it. 

1361 was moved to Altoona  and is currently being restored under better managment... 

http://www.railroadcity.com/gallery/index.php?cat=36


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

1361 is the number on the AMS (Accucraft) Post War sparkie K4. Wonder if they actually used that one as the cast?? Nick Jr


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 09/11/2008 2:15 AM 
The state of 1361 is/was a mess..Scranton/Steamtown started to rebuild it but was mismanaged and they spent lots of $$$ but nothing really got done...then somebody inspected the crown sheet?? or something and came up with a million dollar figure to finish it. 
1361 was moved to Altoona " border=0>" border=0> and is currently being restored under better managment..." border=0>" border=0> 
http://www.railroadcity.com/gallery/index.php?cat=36

I'm confused--is 1361 in running condition now--is the restoration done? 

Oh wait, now I see--that video is old


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The 1361 is a very hot-button topic for PRR fans. Here's a sample thread from RYPN discussing the project. 
http://rypn.sunserver.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24341&hilit=1361 

From what I have read, there is a lot of emotion tied with this engine. Rather than doing a real assessment of the locomotive to see if it was feasable to restore, it was just restored to operating condition. From what I have heard, folks involved with the intitial restoration project were more interested in getting her on the road than taking the time to fix it the 'right' way. Those repairs probably did more damage than good. I have heard accounts that indicate parts of the boiler were so thin that a small hammer would punch a hole. It is luck that no one got hurt! I recently watched a video of the 1361 during the fall of 1988. There were a lot of steam leaks on that engine. Kind of scary when you think about it. Plus, the video showed a lot of slipping, without closing the throttle. 

Then, the project got moved to steamtown, where it sounds like politics played a major role in the project. A new tender was built, a new backhead was fabricated, lots of new parts, and then there was this discovery that the crown sheet design has some issues. Apparently, the PRR design would be considered unsafe using hardware available today. So, that's where the project stopped. New crown sheet and firebox is big bucks. 

Plus, there is the other issue, where do you run it? I thought the plan was to use Steamtown's shop for the rebuild, and then Steamtown would be allowed to use that locomotive for a couple of years before it was returned to the museum in Altoona. There's no where to run it in Altoona, no way NS is letting an old steam engine on their tracks. Steamtown seems to have lost its desire to run steam. Operating steam locomotives seem to be the exception there, not the norm. I'm not sure why, either. Again, its probably politics. 

Mark


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed that 1988 run....without any knowledge of its condition. 
Very doubtful that 1361 will be restored to running condition. Without any trackage the cost of the project would not be worth the time and effort. 
As Mark said, a very emotional icon for steam folks!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, that helsp clear it up. What a same to not restore or run that magnificent loco


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Contrary to current rumor, I believe the 1361 is still hidden away in Scranton -- or at least that's the report as of two weeks ago. Seems like project mismanagement on that scale should be criminal.


----------

